# Brown Mallee Clock



## APBcustoms (Jan 24, 2014)

I made this little live edge brown Mallee clock from a burl cap I obtained. Made it for my girlfriends parents because they let me stay at they oceanfront condo for free.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice clock! Awesome way to butter them up for another vacation to the beach.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 24, 2014)

That's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 24, 2014)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> Nice clock! Awesome way to butter them up for another vacation to the beach.


Indeed It was. I got to go again about three weeks later

Reactions: Like 1


----------

